# The Top Free Online University Courses of 2018, Ranked by Popularity



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

https://medium.freecodecamp.org/2018s-most-popular-free-online-courses-f4bc54e3ff2f


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ae1905 said:


> https://medium.freecodecamp.org/2018s-most-popular-free-online-courses-f4bc54e3ff2f


Perfect - I was just about to make a thread asking people where were their best online courses when I saw this.

I am noticing that in their course providers they have some places that are online exclusive, but Khan Skillshare and Brilliant aren't on there at all. Not sure what to make of that - are those not considered as good or is just a matter of affiliations? I am also noticing that none of the online-exclusives sources have top ranking courses, I don't know if that reflects on the quality of the courses or the quality of the name brand.

I can say that in my personal anecdotal experience codeacademy & udemy have taught me better than my actual college professors, but that's just me.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I've taken an online course. It's a great medium for learning. I hope they increase the amount of online education that provides degrees and diplomas too. It's often far more affordable and just as good. Look at how many on the list are offered by top ranked universities. That's wonderful.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tropes said:


> Perfect - I was just about to make a thread asking people where were their best online courses when I saw this.
> 
> I am noticing that in their course providers they have some places that are online exclusive, but Khan Skillshare and Brilliant aren't on there at all. Not sure what to make of that - are those not considered as good or is just a matter of affiliations? I am also noticing that none of the online-exclusives sources have top ranking courses, I don't know if that reflects on the quality of the courses or the quality of the name brand.
> 
> *I can say that in my personal anecdotal experience codeacademy & udemy have taught me better than my actual college professors, but that's just me.*


Agreed.I'm a major fan of Udemy as well.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's a (nearly) free college I found last year. The pickings are pretty slim but If someone really had no money this could work as an option: https://www.uopeople.edu/


----------

